# omg my dog just licked plastisol ink



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

she just licked some and I had to wipe it off her tongue.

she seems fine but I'm not sure if I should take her to the vet?


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm sure she eats much worse out the bins when you're not looking....


----------



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

ok, I fed her again and put some hotdog piece so she'll eat it and she drank some water. right now she's playing. I think she'll be alright.


----------



## InkThread (Nov 5, 2007)

My dog somehow manages to find plasitsol all the time. Hasn't really hurt her yet. Of course I think she is brain damaged. But that may just be from living with two teenage boys. Honestly I think a little won't hurt. I was a bit freaked out the first time my orange mouthed, and faced, and spotted dog came bounding up. I don't leave ink on screens leaning against the wall just because I am in a hurry anymore. Should you ever need the knowledge, Dawn dish detergent removes plastisol from dog coats like a dream! My vet was closed that day so I just kept a close eye on her and didn't see any adverse reaction.


----------



## KILLER (Dec 15, 2006)

Hey Ken Feed The Dog Foood .lol .not Paint ... Lol ... Hope The Pooch Is Ok ...


----------



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

she's fine.

I'm not sure WHY she would lick the plastisol off the container. I'm not sure if it smells good to her or what..but I it was a little scary to see her with a yellow tongue.


----------



## InkThread (Nov 5, 2007)

I can't imagine why a dog would lick ink either. I can't think it smells tasty. But then again a dogs idea of tasty and ours are way different!! In Shiloh's case she did it just to freak me out. Shi also rubbed her body all over the screen. I should have gotten a black dog not a white one to keep me company. I keep trying to find out where she is getting into ink. I keep finding smears on her face. I guess as long as it doesn't cure on the way through they will be fine. If she ate a bunch I would say take her to the vet or feed her epicac (I spelled that wrong) to make her toss it up. I'm sure your dog will be fine. I totally understand the initial panic feeling.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

I once was painting a house and there was this little toy poodle that was about 13 years old. He wore diapers, was blind, had the shakes and shuffled around the house like an old man (which he was). He kept trying to sniff the toxic sealer that we were putting on some pickled wood ceilings. I think he was trying to commit suicide if you ask me, but I guess there is something in chemicals that dogs are attracted to.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

I know what is in almost all plastisol inks and I would not be afraid to swallow some. I KNOW I wouldn't like the taste, but I would not be scared.

Water based ink is a different story. I would never want to swallow an WB ink. I love printing with WB, but I wouldn't want to eat it because of the fungicides, humectants, formaldehyde added to kill bacteria.


----------



## UncleMarkProduct (Jul 22, 2006)

my weiner dog lou eats plastisol all the time, i'm more worried when he eats the rags that i used to clean screens with, xylene and plastisol and the rags pass thats for sure.


----------



## staned (Feb 25, 2007)

that's how you make brown


----------



## acanvas (Sep 27, 2007)

staned said:


> that's how you make brown


I'm sorry, but because I own a dog..a black lab...therefore quite dumb...this whole thread has had me holding my sides, laughing out loud! I hope your pooch is well, but everyones story of ink eatin' is crackin me up!!! If my dog weren't afraid of going down basement steps...we'd be in so much trouble!!!


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

I hope your pup doesn't get inkfected


----------



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

hhaa. that would actually make a good website name


----------



## KILLER (Dec 15, 2006)

hey. ken? can i use the dog i just knock over some paint ... all over the floor .....need to clean up the messs.... lolol thks


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Ken Styles said:


> hhaa. that would actually make a good website name


Haha, there's a member on DeviantArt with that name.  Though it would make a good website....


----------



## ratdaddy (Sep 25, 2009)

My dog eats what my cat drops in his litterbox. I'm pretty sure plastisol smells tasty compared to that....and I think it has to be healthier.


----------

